# Adding a chair rail to dining room which is connected to kitchen



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

In short, I bit on the Lowes deal...Over Mem day weekend, 10" delta chop saw, free stand, 10% off plus $50 gift card = $97 off my credit card. I'd love to break it in.

My dining room is connected to the kitchen. Same color paint, same tile flooring. Just trying to think how to do a transition from chair rail to nothing, lol. Can I bring the rail vertically down to the baseboard where I want it to end?

Thanks!


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Trying to imagine what your layout looks like and can't do it... can the chair rail butt up against a cabinet, counter, patio door, etc.?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bacardi 151 said:


> In short, I bit on the Lowes deal...Over Mem day weekend, 10" delta chop saw, free stand, 10% off plus $50 gift card = $97 off my credit card. I'd love to break it in.
> 
> My dining room is connected to the kitchen. Same color paint, same tile flooring. Just trying to think how to do a transition from chair rail to nothing, lol. Can I bring the rail vertically down to the baseboard where I want it to end?
> 
> Thanks!


You would end the *top* of the chair-rail by rounding it off, like what you see on the end of a window stool (bull nosed). 
on the lower trim piece, you would simply do what is called a ''return'' at the end of the chair rail.
Basically, it is a 45 degree cut back of the molding. Then another 45 degree stock cut is inserted into the end area.
I do not have a picture of this done on a chair rail, but I do have one done on a section of baseboard to try and give you an idea of the concept:










This is actually a common techinque for ending trim on Crown molding and other horizontal run trim.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! Of the 30', 8 are occupied by the countertop. I didn't want to run the rail 22'. I'll try and get some pics up later. I like the 45 degree angle, I'm just thinking of getting more creative. I guess I need some sort of vertical divider. Maybe a very shallow and narrow shelfing unit? 4" deep, 8" wide, shelf every foot all the way up to the ceiling? Butt the rail up to the shelfing unit. What I'd really like would be some sort of a vertical wine rack attached to the wall. Wonder if I should only go 4' or all the way up to 8'...Hmmm...


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Ikea:









17.75" tall, need 5 to go up to the ceiling and will still have a several inch gap at the ceiling...


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> What I'd really like would be some sort of a vertical wine rack attached to the wall. Wonder if I should only go 4' or all the way up to 8'...Hmmm...


That would be nice, I'm partial to anything to do with wines... :thumbup:


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I've seen a method of dividing a room alot in the Arts & Crafts style. They would build small knee walls on either side of the opening (this is where you could terminate the chair rail). Then, use different profiles of trim around the opening. Wllas, ceiling and the knee walls. This would give you the effect of having two rooms, and enable you to use different wall colors.

I'm imagining the knee walls the wall colors with contrasting trim or stained wood. The tops of the walls capped in the same color as the trim. If the chair rail was the same height and color, it would look kind of cool, I think.


----------



## Lou (Jul 5, 2007)

How's that rail going? 


i want to understand what you got going..... you opening up a wall @ about 4ft? Then a rail? I would suggest upholestered rail, and and make the wall few inchs differnce from chair. 

I think even better would be take out wall and just build a booth. On the back side of the booth (where the wall), build a entertainment center/book shelfs...ect 

Hope it helps,,,,,

Lou


----------

